Ask HN: If you can have only one pain in your life solved, what would that be? - nicksalt
======
danieka
Lack of willpower/inability to build good habits.

------
nicksalt
Although physical pain is an acceptable answer, im interested in all types of
pain points

------
cimmanom
Having to work for a living. Though I suppose you want realistic requests?

------
one87
2 hour daily commute >_>

------
bgdkbtv
Back pain :(

~~~
hector_ka
I would look into Electronic Muscle Simulators. Just search Amazon. There are
dozens of units.

~~~
bgdkbtv
Looks like those things that are advertised on marketing channels to get abs
while sitting on a couch:

[https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss/143-0074589-0085364?...](https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss/143-0074589-0085364?url=search-
alias%3Daps&field-keywords=Electronic+Muscle+Simulators)

How are they helpful?

